# Bonjour from Ontario~!



## AngelAmaranth (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm from Hamilton, Ontario. I am a high school senior looking to get a pet mousie in the near future! 
Between school and my part time job, I really have very limited time for a pet. However, I'm sure three hours of my day can go towards bonding with a little friend! I'm looking to get maybe two or three females, and I'm VERY excited to keep my own pets. I never had this luxury in my childhood.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

hello and welcome! it doesnt take long to look after a few does, and hopefully you will gain a lifetime of satisfaction from it as i have.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

